# some good finds...aquarium sand and food for fahaka



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

just wanted to mention that i found some good finds the other day - with help from ben..

3 packages of mixed seafood medly at T&T for george my fahaka, it has muscles, shrimp, octopus, white fish and some other junk...3 bags for 7.98 (good sized bags)..

Sand - from Steels in Cloverdale (152nd and 54a) - a 25 pound bag of S grade, plum color (looks grey), for $15/bag - its being discontinued and theres one or two bags left. I picked up one and it filled a 50 gallon breeder..these are normally $60/bag..


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

This is good info. I've been looking for some mixed seafood. Which one did you go to. The one in Surrey?


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

i went to the one in burnaby, near Island Pets, but I have seen the mixture in a few other other chinese markets as well..so check around for sure...they were 30% off, regular 3.99 per package.

George loves the stuff..


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

i just buy straight prawn $8 at superstore and last for 2 our 3 months . then saviory clams for ten bucks that's last me 4 months .
in my opinion i would say the mixed seafood is not that good that why its so cheap . 
if you had a dog our cat you would not spend cheap food for him so why go cheap on your fish . just my two cents


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

i gotta disagree...Nala loves the seafood medley for T&T. Prawn can be just as cheap also as all puffer keepers know, we cant just give them straight prawn. I also throw in the odd frog/kingworm/snail/frozen crab/crayfish...a wide variety diet is the key to a healthy puffer!!


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

I disagree as well, I think the stuff is great...george loves the octopus..gives him something to chew on. Thats not all he gets, its just a good find for those wanting other options to give on top of what they already feed which doesnt cost and arm and a leg...


----------

